# n00b or Newb? I fear for the flounder



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I moderate an IRC chatroom. I tend to get a lot of fishy questions pointed at me. I know my friend, who also is a moderator, who recently got into fish has had had this person ask her about keeping flounders. her response was
why get something you know nothing about?

I agree.



> <****> Hey star? >< hope you dont mind me asking you a question
> <****> So as you know, I have a flounder in an isolate tank becuase they dont do so well in community tanks
> <****> I just noticed today that his thermometer is becoming rusty at a fast pace.... yet my three other tanks arent
> <****> His water is at a temperature of 77 F degrees, has filtered light AND some sunlight,
> ...


Okay, they got the fish in brackish water. So they know this much. They have it isolated because it doesn't do well with community. I know nothing about flounders. But a few key terms scared me.

"Theromometer rusted" <-- you used metal?! You are using metal in other tanks?
"2.5 gallon" <--- I hope that is only temp. 
"why it got rusty? o.o is it because the flounder is in significantly more brackish water than the others?" <---I thought this was fairly basic knowledge.

At least they are asking for help... I just sort of taken aback by it.


----------

